
Ask HN: What financial advise websites/blogs do you recommend? - 0x54MUR41
For personal&#x2F;individual.
======
msluyter
My wife is fond of the reddit /r/personalfinance/ group. Bogleheads is also
quite good ([https://www.bogleheads.org/](https://www.bogleheads.org/)). Mr.
Money Mustache is quite popular. In the end, most of these tend to converge on
similar high level advice. Don't take on credit card debt. Live beneath your
means and save. Etc... Of course, there are numerous smaller details that
these can help with.

------
Orlan
Are you familiar with Ramit Sethi, from
[https://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/](https://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/)
? He has shifted a bit from a blog about financial advice but has years of
entries in the blog (and a book from a few years ago).

